# Judo and Plucked Eyebrows.



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2003)

http://www12.mainichi.co.jp/news/mdn/search-news/888566/judo-0-10.html

"Judo tournament bans kids with plucked eyebrows"

(See also this thread.)


----------



## J-kid (Oct 16, 2003)

I would get a lawer and sue there ***, for ******** like that.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-kid _
> *I would get a lawer and sue there ***, for ******** like that. *


You remind me of someone that dyes their hair green and has the gaul to get mad when people stair. Judo comes from a very traditional background and if you start suing people for practicing and enforcing the respect that is supposed to be shown, you'll ruin it for every one. Your instructor doesn't require you to bow, so what? I'll let you in on a little somthing. You are going to clash with traditional judoists your whole life. Get used to it.
Sean


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-kid _
> *I would get a lawer and sue there ****



This was in Japan. I doubt you'd win.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 16, 2003)

Did anyone (in America) know of whether somebody has been tossed out by a dojo for an infraction similar to that?  (such as hair style, whatever).

- Ceicei


----------



## J-kid (Oct 17, 2003)

True you wont see me without eyebrows anytime in the future but what in the world dos that have to do with respect? Nothing,

Now if you walk in there with a shirt saying judo sucks **** or some **** yeah i can see you getting thrown out. 

Judo is not a buety contest and never should be.

If they throw people out just because a eye brow is gone then they should throw fat people out because there fat and nothing more disrespectful then a pig.



(Sarcasm of course about the fat people thing)
You see my point its just plan stupid, I honestly i dont give a flying rats *** if some judoka dont like me or in that case really if anyone.  I mean if you will judge someone just from the way they dress or look your shallow and that is honestly disrespectful.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 17, 2003)

... and everyone has one!  

Unfortunaltly what "should be" and what "the reality is", are often far apart.  Judo is a sport, (and a lot more, but anything that makes into the Olympics is definitly also a sport) and as in any sport conduct and appearance have an effect on judges.  Look at the medals lost by U.S. runners when they "raised a fist" instead of putting hands over their hearts when the National Anthym was played.

The reality of the world is that it is not always fair, not always consistant, and not always predictable.  I believe in American's rights to individuality, but to expect to be able to express this individuality without consequence, ie. - people staring, or judges favoring the guy NOT wearing the pink uniform, is not only unreasonable, but just naive on your part.  

Express yourself as you want, but so will the judges.  If you can have your standards, so can they.  If they are in conflict, well that is OK in America, unlike some other places.  Take your lumps and move on.  Nobody has to like or agree with it, but frivilous lawsuites in a society already insane with litiguous crap, well, I just get tired and think it is a mark of a society that has serious problems.

Once again, just an opinion.
-Michael


----------



## JDenz (Dec 8, 2003)

Ya I have to agree with some of what J-kid says seeing as I have sported some pretty crazy hair cuts for tournament in the past.   I don't care if people look that is why I do it and I always fix it after the tournaments.  I don't mind what the judges think If I can't beat the guy with a crazy *** hair cut then everyone is going to laugh and think i am a fool.  If I win then it was individulism.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't do Japanese arts at all...

So...could someone explain the eyebrow thing to me?

Why would someone pluck their eyebrows? Furthermore...if someone did, why the disqualification?

I know enought to understand the bowing thing, but I don't understand the eyebrow thing.

Can someone explain?

Tx

PAUL


----------



## Zepp (Dec 8, 2003)

Darn wierd judokas.  Is a uni-brow considered sacred to Judo?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Darn wierd judokas.  Is a uni-brow considered sacred to Judo?  *



Yea...that's the other thing...to what extent were the eyebrows plucked, and how the hell would the judges know anyways.

If they were only groomed, I can't see how they'd know. If they were plucked completely out...then why would they do that?

This is so weird...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2003)

Must be a Japanese thing.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone got a picture?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 17, 2003)

......or an explaination?!


----------

